# Gary - Chocolate Colourpoint . 5 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Gary - Chocolate Colourpoint . 5 yrs old
Has come to us because the 10 month old baby will not leave him alone and poor Gary is so upset by the constant pulling around that his owner has given him up for adoption.

Gary is fine with the other children at 6 and 9 year old . Hes a beautiful boy although his coat has been shaved it is growing back now
Neutered/microchipped..... he has had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------

